# A visit to the Disneyland in Idaho



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

No lines, waiting, or admission fees at this Disneyland. 

https://vimeo.com/131508544


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

Very cool. Just 2 in the boat or where there more behind the camera?


DanCan


----------

